# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  Plasti Dip สีลอกได้ สีสเปรย์ลอกได้ สีพ่นลอกได้ ราคาถูกสุดๆ

## importmall

Plasti Dip สีลอกได้ สีสเปรย์ลอกได้ สีพ่นลอกได้ ราคาถูกสุดๆ
ขอต้อนรับทุกท่านเข้าสู่ร้าน rubber dip

*เราเป็นร้านนำเข้า สีลอกได้* *เจ้าใหญ่ของไทย*

จำหน่าย ปลีก - ส่ง ในราคาถูกที่สุด

*ทางเราเปิดขายมานาน จึงเชี่ยวชาญ และ รู้จริง!!!*

*สินค้าของเรามี การตรวจสอบคุณภาพ* 
*ทุกชิ้นก่อนส่งสินค้าให้ถึงมือลูกค้า*
*มั่นใจได้ ของส่งไว ของถึงมือ ต้องร้าน ruber dip*

สนใจสินค้าติดต่อ ไลอ้อน : *095-5870687*
Line : *importmall*
http://rubberdip.lnwshop.com/

รับสมัครตัวแทนจำหน่ายทั่วประเทศ!!!
















*สีลอกได้*

สีลอกได้ concept มีคุณสมบัติเคลือบเงาพื้นผิวรถ ป้องกันรอยขีดข่วนต่างๆ สิ่งสกปรก  ความชื้น ความเค็ม กันสนิม และเป็นทางเลือกใหม่สำหรับการเปลี่ยนสีแบบชั่วคราว ตกแต่งรถยนต์ หรือ สิ่งของต่างๆ ในแบบสีที่ต้องการ เมื่อทำสีไปแล้วหากเบื่อหรือต้องการเปลี่ยน สามารถลอกออกได้ สีและพื้นผิวของเดิมไม่เสีย รักษาพื้นผิวเดิมให้ดูใหม่และมีอายุใช้งานยาวนานมากขึ้น


            -   เปลี่ยนสีล้อแม็ก ภายใน 2 ชั่วโมง ขับได้เลย 


    ไม่ต้องเสียเวลาทั้งวัน 

            -   อายุการใช้งาน 6 เดือน ขึ้นไป ขึ้นอยู่กับความหนาบางในการ
    พ่น และ สภาพการใช้งาน

            -   ลอกออกมา สีเดิมยังอยู่ ไร้คราบ แลคเกอร์รถไม่เสีย

            -   พ่น 3-5 รอบ ใช้งานได้เลย

            -   ราคาสบายกระเป๋า 400 ml เพียง 400 บาท 





















* Plasti Dip* 
Plasti Dipสีนำเข้าจากอเมริกา เป็นสีอเนกประสงค์ที่สามารถพ่นเพื่อตกแต่งวัสดุต่างๆ เมื่อแห้งแล้วจะมีคุณสมบัติเป็นยางเคลือบผิวของวัสดุที่ถูกตกแต่ง สามารถลอกออกได้โดยไม่ทิ้งคราบหลงเหลือไว้ไม่ทำร้ายสีเดิม 

สีเรียบเนียน ดูเป็นเนื้อเดียวกันทั้งแผ่น เปลี่ยนสีรถของคุณได้ทันทีพ่นเสร็จทิ้งไว้ 60 นาที สารารถใช้ได้เลยสามารถพ่นเองได้แม้จะไม่เคยพ่นมากก่อน เพียงแค่พ่นบางๆ 3 - 5 ชั้นพ่นล้อแม๊ก ได้ง่าย เปลี่ยนสีล้อเดิมๆของคุณให้กล่ายเป็นสีอื่นๆด้วยตัวคุณเองอย่างง่ายการเตรียมผิววัสดุก่อนที่จะพ่นเพียงแค่ทำความสะอาดพื้นผิวให้สะอาดปราศจากคราบปกป้องสีเดิมของรถคุณ จาก รอยขีดข่วนต่างๆ ไม่ว่าจะเป็นจาก กรวด กิ่งไม้ มูลนก หรื่อจากสัตว์เลี้ยง



สี Plasti Dip เหมาะกับงานแบบ D.I.Y. นิยมนำมาตกแต่งสีรถคันโปรดของคุณครับ เพราะสี Plasti Dip สามารถพ่นใส่รถของคุณเพื่อตกแต่งสีและยังสามารถป้องกันรอยขีดข่วนให้รับรถของคุณได้ 
สีสเปรย์ลอกได้ แบบกระป๋องสามารถใช้งานได้ง่ายมาก เพียงแค่พ่นเป็นชั้นบางๆ  3 &ndash; 5 ชั้น ก็สามารถเปลี่ยนสีรถคันโปรดของคุณได้อย่างสบาย ไม่ว่าจะเป็นพ่นล้อแมกรถ พ่นฝากระโปรง หรื่อพ่นทั้งคัน และเวลาเบื่อยังสารถลอกออกได้โดยไม่ทิ้งร่องรอยไว้

----------


## importmall

Plasti Dip สีลอกได้ สีสเปรย์ลอกได้ สีพ่นลอกได้ ราคาถูกสุดๆ
http://rubberdip.lnwshop.com/
Line: importshop
Tel: 095-587-0687

----------


## importmall

Plasti Dip สีลอกได้ สีสเปรย์ลอกได้ สีพ่นลอกได้ ราคาถูกสุดๆ
http://rubberdip.lnwshop.com/
Line: importshop
Tel: 095-587-0687

----------


## importmall

Plasti Dip สีลอกได้ สีสเปรย์ลอกได้ สีพ่นลอกได้ ราคาถูกสุดๆ
http://rubberdip.lnwshop.com/
Line: importshop
Tel: 095-587-0687

----------


## importmall

Plasti Dip สีลอกได้ สีสเปรย์ลอกได้ สีพ่นลอกได้ ราคาถูกสุดๆ
http://rubberdip.lnwshop.com/
Line: importshop
Tel: 095-587-0687

----------


## importmall

Plasti Dip สีลอกได้ สีสเปรย์ลอกได้ สีพ่นลอกได้ ราคาถูกสุดๆ
http://rubberdip.lnwshop.com/
Line: importshop
Tel: 095-587-0687

----------


## importmall

Plasti Dip สีลอกได้ สีสเปรย์ลอกได้ สีพ่นลอกได้ ราคาถูกสุดๆ
http://rubberdip.lnwshop.com/
Line: importshop
Tel: 095-587-0687

----------


## importmall

Plasti Dip สีลอกได้ สีสเปรย์ลอกได้ สีพ่นลอกได้ ราคาถูกสุดๆ
http://rubberdip.lnwshop.com/
Line: importshop
Tel: 095-587-0687

----------

